

Syrian Electronic Army Takes Over Twitter's Domain (NYTimes too) - cheeyoonlee
https://twitter.com/Official_SEA16/status/372462339456380928

======
cheeyoonlee
Oops, didn't realize others have already posted this. Looks like NYTimes as
well:

[https://twitter.com/jaesonschultz/status/372456943312330753/...](https://twitter.com/jaesonschultz/status/372456943312330753/photo/1)

FIRST DISCUSSION:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6286251](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6286251)

RELATED:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6286308](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6286308)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6286302](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6286302)

------
patrickmclaren
The whois is correct. Whether they can make DNS changes is whole other
question. I doubt they have taken over _ownership_ of the domain.

